# Solved: Recovering bak files for Outlook Express 6.0



## semperfi58 (Jan 6, 2009)

I compacted my Outlook Express 6.0 folders and when finished they were all gone. I found all of the files in my Recycle Bin. they are listed by name and are BAK files. 
I don't know how to save them. Anyone that has had this problem and restored the files please get back to me with your ideas.
Thanks.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi semperfi58 and welcome to TSG.

Couple ways to try restoring things.

1: Select the BAK files in the Recycle bin and restore them to the OE Message Store folder.
Open the Message Store, delete the DBX files and rename the BAK's to DBX.
For example: Inbox.bak would become Inbox.dbx, etc.

2: Cut the BAK files in the Bin and paste them into a new folder on the Desktop.
Change all the BAK extensions to DBX and then open OE and do an Import using the Desktop folder as the source Directory. 

With #1, you're putting the old files in and they will have to be compacted again. Plus you'll have to move messages that have accumulated since into a new folder in OE or they will be lost when you delete the DBX file for the folder they are in.

With #2, the Import process will equal doing a compact by removing the junk in the file and the mail will merge with any current mail. If it doesn't Import for some reason, you can use them for trying method #1.

Let me know which way you want to go and I'll post in instructions.

T.


----------



## semperfi58 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Throoper,
I guess that I'm not too swift doing these things. I got your note and need to ask you a few questions. I moved one of the files from the Recycle Bin to the desktop to experiment with. #1- How do you change the file from BAK to DBX? I'm sure it's quiite easy but I'm not all that techy!! #2-When I go to File then Import I'm given 5 options: Address Book, Other Address Book, Messages, Mail Account Settings, News Account Settings. Which one do I use? 
I appreciate any assistance and apologize for what are probably pretty basic questions for you.
Regards,
Semperfi58


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's how to do it.

Open the Recycle bin.
If there isn't much in the Bin besides the BAK files, click Edit>Select all.
If you have a lot of junk in it, hold down the Control key while using the mouse to select just the BAK files. Be sure to get the Folders.bak. This has to be in the folder with the other files for the Import to work.
Once they are selected, click Edit>Cut.

Go to the Desktop and right click a blank area.
On the menu click New>Folder.
Name it Backup.
Open Backup and click Edit>Paste. 
The BAK files should move from the Recycle bin to Backup.

Rename the BAK extension to DBX for all files.
Right click the file and select Rename on the menu. 
Click at the end of the now highlighted name and just backspace the bak to the period and then type dbx.
Example: Folders.bak is changed to Folders.dbx. 
Click Yes on the warning notice about changing the file type. You're actually making the file usable.
It may be necessary to click Tools>Folder Options>View tab and uncheck "hide extensions for known file types" and click OK. Otherwise you could wind up with Folders.dbx.bak and it won't work for the Import.

Open OE.
Click File>Import>Messages.
Select OE6>Next.
Check Import from an OE6 Store directory>Next.
Click the Browse and select the Backup folder on the desktop>OK>Next.
Select All Folders (Or pick the ones you want)>Next.
Let it run and hopefully everything will Import successfully.


----------



## semperfi58 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Throoper,
You are a genious and a life saver!!! Thank you for your assistance. I followed your directions and now have all my folders back in OE-6.
Again, thanks....I'm going to be sure to bookmark this website.
Best Regards,
semperfi58


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Good to hear it's sorted out. :up:

I would hang on to the Backup folder until you compact OE again, just in case.
If OE compacts OK with no message loss, delete Backup to reclaim your disc space or burn it to CD for an emergency backup source.

If all's good, you can mark your Thread solved by clicking on Thread Tools at the top.

T.


----------

